# IoM Polo Shirts



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay fellow TTourists, its time to commit to the Polo shirts for the IoM trip.

The shirts will be available in White, Blue, Red and Black. Short or long sleeves, ladies or gents style and the following sizes;
Mens:
S - 35" - 37"
M - 38" - 40"
L - 41" - 43"
XL - 44" - 46"
XXL - 47" - 49"

Ladies:
8, 10, 12, 14, 16, 18

Gents Short sleeve will be £11.30 + VAT (£13.00)
Gents Long sleeve will be £12.85 + VAT (£14.75)
Ladies Short sleeve will be £11.75 + VAT (£13.50) Sorry but no long sleeves for the ladies. 

Decoration will be this on the left breast area of the front;































and this on the back just below the collar.































As time is short and I don't have Paypal set up to receive payments, I am willing to buy the shirts and collect the money in Liverpool or on the Island. That means you have to be sure you want it before ordering one. Once you PM me, you are committed.

So if you want any shirts then send me a PM with details of Colour, Sleeve, Size and quantity.
e.g. 
LS Black XL x 1
SS Red L x 2
Ladies 14 White x 1

The printers require a week to 10 days to process such a mixed bag of shirts, so I am giving everyone until next Friday(3rd) to PM me. I will put out a final reminder next Wednesday(1st) night in case you have forgotten.

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Prices firmed up and now includes ladies version.

Sean.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

PM sent.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

PM sent Sean

Good work on this by the way


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Confirmed Shirts so far;
V6 SRS - SS White XL x 1, LS Black XL x 1
Mark Davies - SS Black L x 1
Conlechi - SS Black M x 1
mighTy Tee - Ladies White M x 1, SS Blue XL x 1
Redscouse - SS Red M x 1, SS White M x 1 
Grahame - LS Black XL x 1
B16TTC - LS Black XXL x 1

Keep 'em coming folks.

Sean.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Declan pointed out that I didn't have the ladies sizes listed, so corrected that now.

Richard, can you confirm what size you want the ladies in please?

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

V6 SRS said:


> Richard, can you confirm what size you want the ladies in please?
> 
> Cheers,
> Sean.


Medium Please.

Cheers Richard


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

mighTy Tee said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> > Richard, can you confirm what size you want the ladies in please?
> ...


I actually meant which size from 8 to 18?

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

V6 SRS said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > V6 SRS said:
> ...


Ah OK - I knew I had told you medium in my PM and thought you were having a "blonde moment". Had to phone her to confirm (if I didnt I would have got it wrong) a size 14


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

No problem. I'm more prone to "senior" rather than "blonde" moments these days. :lol:

Sean.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> No problem. I'm more prone to "senior" rather than "blonde" moments these days. :lol:
> 
> Updated list;
> V6 SRS - SS White XL x 1, LS Black XL x 1
> ...


Come on we need more red ones white is soooo yesterday and red is the new white. :roll: Will somebody give John H and Dani a poke and tell them they need a RED polo shirt each.  I thank you. .... OK I will


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

At least one more Red one to keep you happy Les.
Also someone pointed out that as well as never asking a womans age, you should never print her dress size. :roll: 
So I've removed them from the list.

Order will definitely be going in on Monday, so get your PM to me soon if you still want one.

Sean.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

As promised in post 1 of this topic, I am putting up a post to remind everyone to PM me with their orders. The deadline has extended to Sunday night, as I will be ordering the shirts Monday morning.

As it stands we have 9 cars that have confirmed polo shirts, 4 that have declined and 6 no comments.
Speak up now or live with 13 people looking way more 8) than you during the trip.  :lol:

Sean.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Last call folks. I am ordering these tomorrow.

Sean.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Last orders

Yes please Sean


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

So that's 16 of us wearing shirts now. Feeling left out anyone? 

Sean.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

V6 SRS said:


> Feeling left out anyone?
> 
> Sean.


Yes. [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Good stuff Brian. Anyone else? Go on, you know you want to. :twisted:

Sean.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

One more definite and one possible added to the list.

Updated list;
V6 SRS - SS White XL x 1, LS Black XL x 1
Mark Davies - SS Black L x 1
Conlechi - SS Black M x 1
mighTy Tee - Ladies White x 1, SS Blue XL x 1
Redscouse - SS Red M x 1, SS White M x 1 
Grahame - LS Black XL x 1
B16TTC - LS Black XXL x 1
Les - SS Red L x 1, Ladies Red x 1
04DTT - SS Red XL x 1, Ladies Blue x 1
blackers - SS Red S x 1, Ladies Black x 1, LS Red M x 1
VicTT - LS Black XL x 1
Dobbsy - SS Black S x 1
kevtoTTy - ?

Sean.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Shirts have been ordered as per above list.

I have been told that if we want any extras, they will need to be ordered by Tuesday 14th at the very latest to get them in time.

Sean.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> Shirts have been ordered as per above list.
> 
> I have been told that if we want any extras, they will need to be ordered by Tuesday 14th at the very latest to get them in time.
> 
> Sean.


Thats great Sean. Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Got the invoice through today and there is a miniscule price increase as the logos are slightly larger than the approximate figures I gave them over the phone.

New prices are;
Gents Short sleeve will be £11.30 + VAT (£13.00)
Gents Long sleeve will be £12.85 + VAT (£14.75)
Ladies Short sleeve will be £11.75 + VAT (£13.50)

Hope the extra few pennies won't break anyones budget for the trip. :lol:

Sean.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> Got the invoice through today and there is a miniscule price increase as the logos are slightly larger than the approximate figures I gave them over the phone.
> 
> New prices are;
> Gents Short sleeve will be £11.30 + VAT (£13.00)
> ...


If I had known the ladies shirts where more expensive I would have ordered her a gents one :lol:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Just picked up the box of 19 polo shirts. Looking very good. 8) 
I'm wishing I had gone for a blue one now. :roll:

Will post a couple of pics later.

Less than 70 hours till the ferry leaves for anyone whos counting. 

Sean.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

V6 SRS said:


> Just picked up the box of 19 polo shirts. Looking very good. 8)
> I'm wishing I had gone for a blue one now. :roll:


 



V6 SRS said:


> .
> 
> Less than 70 hours till the ferry leaves for anyone whos counting.


48 hours time and I will be home from work loading the TT (and probably waiting for Julie :roll: )


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

After the problems with the colour of the stickers I was apprehensive to see what had happened with the shirts, but all is well. 

Here's a black one...

















and here's a blue one.

















The other two look just as good. 8)

Lastly a picture of my long sleeved black shirt "in situ" so to speak. Sorry for the crappy webcam capture.









I'm not going to be ironing 19 shirts between now and Friday, so I'm afraid you will either have to take a travel iron or wear them a little crumpled. :roll:

48 hours from now some of you will be [smiley=gossip.gif] and [smiley=cheers.gif] in the bar at the travelodge.

Sean.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

T shirts look well Sean.

See you all in 48 hours or so


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

As far as payment goes, cheque/cash on the docks, ferry or island will be fine. Cheques payable to S Stafford.

Totals for those who haven't bothered to work it out. [smiley=computer.gif] 
Mark Davies - £13.00
Conlechi - £13.00
mighTy Tee - £26.50
Redscouse - £26.00
Grahame - £14.75
B16TTC - £14.75
Les - £26.50
04DTT - £26.50
blackers - £41.25
VicTT - £14.75
Dobbsy - £13.00

Not sure if there was some behind the scenes communication, but there were 4 ladies who ordered shirts and they have all ended up wearing different colours. So no possibility of a fashion clash faux pas. :roll: :lol:

Sean.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the calculations Sean. Cant wait now, hope the weather holds out, ive just washed my motor as i have a West Mids meet tonight. Hoping it stays clean(ish) for Friday


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The shirts look good Sean - I'm not going to comment on colours, but I have found a travel iron that you can borrow.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Nice one Sean 8)

Mine will get a pressing in the trouser press in the hotel  :roll:

Mark


----------



## Keelvin (May 4, 2009)

can i get ONE in my favourite colour.

XL size please in ORANGE. How much is it


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I want whatever he is on ^^^ :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> I want whatever he is on ^^^ :lol:


He's on "ONE" scouse :lol:


----------

